# Happy Birthday Marianne (Mraymo)



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*Hope you are having a great day and
hope you are getting lots of Havvy loves and kisses*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy birthday Marianne! Hope New York is treating you right. arty:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! arty:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIANNE!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Marianne, hope you had a wondeful day and got spoiled lots by Izzy.

Riley & Monte send extra kisses your way.

p.s. Jan. 10 Fitchburg, MA call me.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Marianne!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Marianne. Hope your day was great!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum::juggle: Happy Birthday Marianne!:juggle::drum:

Hope you have a great day filled with Izzy kisses!:kiss:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day, Marianne!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday marianne!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday , Marianne!!!!

Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday 

Amanda


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you everyone. We're having a wonderful time in NYC. This is the first chance I've had to get online since we arrived. I had a great Birthday. We went to central park yesterday when we arrived. We went to this great little Italian place that the concierge recommended for dinner. Then we went to Times Square to check out all the lights. We are really loving it here. It's so close to everything. Today, we went to Rockefeller center then walked down 5th Ave to check out all the windows and, of course, down the Macy's. Lots of walking. Izzy's done really well in the city. I think we'll go to FAO Schwartz next then back to Central Park.


----------

